# New Weilong GTS!



## lujandav (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys it's my first post on the forum and I'm just making this to inform the speedcubinf community that there is an upcoming Weilong GTS as announced aND shown on @guessel_xu 's instagram page!
What do you guys think of this? Since the Weilong has been close to obsolete for some time, I think this cube will bring back the hype from the original MoYu Weilong that has been shrouded by the routine smooth/fast cubes... or will it be a flop??


----------



## SFCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

This has be posted about on Moyu's Facebook, but I think at the moment it's just an idea awaiting more details

https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/photos/pcb.909525749128386/909525665795061/?type=3&theater


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2016)

the weilong is nowhere near obsolete, but this cube could be something to look forward to!


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 7, 2016)

I can imagine somewhere in the future, the Aolong GTS being released.


----------



## DTCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

The Mini Moyu Weilong V2 is still my 3x3 main and OH main, so the Weilong is not close to obsolete for sure. I'm definitely interested in getting this, though it doesn't look like a massive improvement upon previous Weilong designs.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

I am looking forward to it. Weilong v1 was my first speedcube and I have really good memories with it so yeah, looking forward to it


----------



## Johnny (Jan 7, 2016)

The mechanism is completely different, it doesn't have the wings or curvy parts to the edge and corner pieces


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 7, 2016)

WOAH!

With all of these MoYu 3x3's coming out, the WeiLong is still my 2nd favorite, 1st being the HuaLong, my main. This looks super interesting, and I'll try my best to get it!



Spoiler



LOLOL LUCAS IS IN THE PIC XDDDDDDD


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 3, 2016)

Yongchuang Chen said:


> WeiLong GTS is Coming soon. The best 3*3 cube in speed !


----------



## CuBouz (Feb 7, 2016)

While I'm still deep in love with the WeiLong v2, I can't but doubt this is going to feel anything like it.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone know when this is coming out? I think it'll still be quite smooth since the design has lots of tracks as opposed to indents, which normally make cubes clacky. It also seems to have non squared off corners, which I think is good. My Aolong GT catches and locks up like crazy because of the squared off corner design so I will either wait for this or get the new x man tornado. If it's expected to arrive in the near future, then I will get it, but I am not a patient person


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 16, 2016)

ZZTrooper said:


> Does anyone know when this is coming out? I think it'll still be quite smooth since the design has lots of tracks as opposed to indents, which normally make cubes clacky. It also seems to have non squared off corners, which I think is good. My Aolong GT catches and locks up like crazy because of the squared off corner design so I will either wait for this or get the new x man tornado. If it's expected to arrive in the near future, then I will get it, but I am not a patient person



No news as of now related to the release date


----------

